# The unique economics of slender skyscrapers in NYC, and why they are unlikely to pop up everywhere



## Suburbanist (Dec 25, 2009)

> *Why Can't We Build Skinny Skyscrapers Everywhere?*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Source and full text on The Atlantic (it is an interesting read overall)


----------



## jajaK (Jan 10, 2008)

Very interesting and something typical for New York I see. Must be very expensive to get one of these condos.


----------

